# sandblasting wood?



## catskinner (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey Lumberjocks, I am currently working on woodcrafts with seasoned manzanita. Can anyone suggest a better technique than hand sanding for removing bark and decay? The pieces are of an irregular shape and not conducive to power sanders. I have read a little about sandblasting, and was wondering if anyone out there has any experience ( and suggestions) to share.

Thanks
Catskinner


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Sand blasting will definitely give the wood a weathered look, while removing the bark and decay. I use a 4" hand held grinder, with a twisted wire wheel. It will get all of the bark off, and any decay it can reach. I've seen local guys use a pressure washer for removing bark from cedar logs. Of course, you'll have to let them dry out again.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Paint scraper?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I took a sample piece of oak to a sandblaster to see what the effect would be like. Within a few seconds he managed to make it look like a piece of washed up drift wood from the 'Mary Rose'.
It's very aggressive, but there are fine and coarse aggregates, and I'm sure that you could tone it down by regulating the pressure or distance from the piece when blasting.
Is there anyone near you who would blast a sample for you to get an idea?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I use a 10" wire wheel on a bench grinder with the guards removed. Works great but wear a full face shield!


----------



## catskinner (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for all of your suggestions! I will scout about to see if i can find someone in my area that can blast a sample for me. 
I have tried the wire wheel on my bench grinder, which did work well with the larger pieces, but some of my pieces are too delicate.

Has anyone heard anything concerning soda blasting?

Thanks again,
Catskinner


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

I have seen soda blasting done on cars. It will remove paint but is gentle enough to not damage rubber weather strips


----------



## mak (Oct 15, 2012)

I've tried soda blasting on a small piece of white oak. I used a cheap Harbor Freight soda blaster. My air compressor couldn't run it continuously but the wait times weren't so long that it wasn't usable. I used a course baking soda that was pretty aggressive and I ended up with a clean but rough surface (there was some tear-out on heavily grained areas).


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I'd try soda way before sand if the things you are blasting will go anywhere near a planer, jointer or expensive saw blade. The sand will penetrate and essentially sandpaper your blades, soda will not and can even be washed off if need be.


----------

